# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Κουσκούς με αυγοτροφή

## Daminikos

Καλησπέρα σας !!!

Υπο τις υποδείξεις και τις καθοδηγίες ενος φίλου, εφτιαξα ενα μείγμα με αυγοτροφή και  κουσκούς. Η διαπίστωση που έκανα ήταν ότι τα πουλάκια κάθε μέρα που  τους βάζω δεν αφήνουν ούτε λέπι ................ Γι αυτό θα το πρότεινα  με κλειστά μάτια και ανεπιφύλακτα ...!!!!

Στο μείγμα χρησιμοποίησα :
2 φλιτζανια του ελληνικού κους κους μέσα σε 3 φλιτζάνια του ελληνικού  νερό.
Τα αφήσα για 30 λεπτά να τραβήξει όλο το νερό και στην συνέχεια έβαλα 5  φλιτζάνια αυγοτροφή και περίπου μισό και λίγο παραπάνω φλιτζάνι νίζερ. 
Το κους κους το προμηθευτηκα απο το ******** .... (couscous grain moyen)
Στο μείγμα που έκανα χθες, διέλυσα μέσα στο νερό πριν βάλω το κουσκούς μια κουταλιά του  γλυκού μέλι και έριξα και λίγο ρίγανη.

----------


## mitsman

Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ Νικολα που το μοιραζεσαι μαζι μας!!! μπορεις επισης να  διαλυσεις στο νερο που θα αποροφησει υδατοδιαλυτες βιταμινες η αλλες ουσιες οπως σπυρουλινα και γυρη!

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟΛΑ σε ευχαριστουμε ! συμφωνω εκ πειρας οτι τα περισσοτερα πουλακια αποδεχονται πολυ ευκολα αυγοτροφη με χρηση κουσκους ! δες και εδω την δικια μου προταση για τυχον μετατροπες οπως αυτην που σου προτεινε και ο ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ πιο πανω 
* Αυγοτροφή με τη χρήση κους-κους*

----------


## Daminikos

Δημητρη αυτο που θελω τωρα ειναι να βαλω γυρη ...  jk21 την εχω ηδη διαβασει την συνταγη σου .      Αλλωστε το μελι απο εκει το πηρα . Ευχαριστω πολυ !!

----------


## jk21

την γυρη να την χτυπας με μιξερακι του καφε στο νερο .διαλυεται αρκετα ! χρησιμοτατη τωρα στην πτεροροια  για τα αμινοξεα της και τις  φυσικες χρωστικες της !

----------

